# Puebla Expat Community?



## Ramana42 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi All! 

I'm a newcomer to Puebla. I was wondering if there is an expat community here? I'm from the USA and would like to know more about Puebla and meet other English-speaking folks. 

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Michael


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

You might google "yahoo groups puebla mexico".


----------



## Ramana42 (Sep 22, 2016)

Many thanks!


----------

